# My little man-corner!



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

My beautiful Fracino Heavenly with bottomless portafilter. This carries an 18g VST basket.

I use a Graef on-demand grinder, but keep minimal coffee in the hopper. The white jar is from Starbucks but most of my coffee is kept in a Kilner jar. I get 1kg per month from Limini Coffee.

The tamp is from Motta and that's on a Cafelet mat.

The knock box is from Happy Donkey.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very nice! And a lot tidier than mine.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Very nice! And a lot tidier than mine.


Thanks, the wife made me clean up before the pic!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

All nice, except the 1K per month you say?

I use that in about a week. Bought 80 lb eithiopian last year, ready for 50 more in a week or so to roast. Well if one of the other forums believe I exist, I'm just a figment of my own imagination I guess?

Anyhow nice kit, now drink some more, 1k a month is no where enough for the coffee jitters!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

never measure my bean amount per week, looking at your 1k per week, thought excessive, then again after roasting I'm probably the same 1k green=840g 6 cups a day, so not excessive after all


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@Epic_Espresso. Great looking setup. Is that the Graef CM702? How are you finding it? Is it suitable for your espresso needs?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> @Epic_Espresso. Great looking setup. Is that the Graef CM702? How are you finding it? Is it suitable for your espresso needs?


It's the CM70. I like it. It comes apart easy to clean and so far is very reliable. Only thing is it doesn't like small adjustments so to make one you have to go further than you need then back to where you want to be on the dial.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Epic_Espresso said:


> It's the CM70. I like it. It comes apart easy to clean and so far is very reliable. Only thing is it doesn't like small adjustments so to make one you have to go further than you need then back to where you want to be on the dial.


So for example if you was currently on #10 and wanted to adjust to #11 you would have to take it up to #15 and back down to #11? or have I completely misunderstood lol. Is it not just as simple as twisting the dial on the body of the grinder?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's beginning to sound like spinal tap! This one goes up to #11!


----------

